# Mixed Signals?



## DietBlackCherry (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello!

I just got my first cockatiel and I'm a little confused about his behavior. My sister has one that is very tame, so I'm used to cuddling with the birds, but I don't know very much about taming a somewhat fearful one. 

This little guy's name is Cornelius. (Unless he's a she. xD He's just starting his first molt, so I'm not sure yet..) He's still settling in, so I'm actually impressed with his progress. He already seems attached to me: He cries when I leave the room, and sits as close to me as he can while in his cage. He also bobs his head and seems to enjoy the sound of my voice. 

However, he is terrified of my hands. He always reacts to them with a low chatter and backs off. I'm sure this is a common problem with new, uncertain birds, but why does he act like he trusts me until I go to handle him? I can occasionally get him to take treats through the cage bars, but he's extremely wary and it's rare just to get him to do that. 

What can I do to get him more comfortable with physical contact? Is it just a matter of time and bonding or is there anything special I can do for him? He's a very sweet boy, and I just want to have a happy, healthy, friendship with him. ^^;


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

You could perhaps try clicker training. Here's some info.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Keep offering the treats through the bars and eventually work up to offering treats without bars in between. He may have had bad experiences with hands, and it will take time for him to learn that good things come from hands too.


----------



## DietBlackCherry (Mar 26, 2011)

@shelagh: That sounds like its definitely worth a shot. Where can you buy a clicker? A pet store?

@teilfan: I suspected as much. I'm at the step where he'll eat seeds from my hands, but he still won't touch me with his feet or anything. Any treat suggestions? Maybe I need something of higher value in his eyes?


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

You can just use a ball-point pen that clicks. Really, it needn't even be a clicker. You can use the word "good" or whistle or whatever association you want with a reward. Millet is a great one to use with most tiels.


----------



## DietBlackCherry (Mar 26, 2011)

So! Just an update on the training!

I recently discovered that Cornelius is actually a female. xD So she's now Cornellie. xD 

Training seems to be going well. Well, but very slowly. She's still fearful of hands, and while she's getting better about cussing me out, she still flees and won't let me touch her. 

I've been giving her all sorts of treats and spending all my time with her, and she's definitely responding. 

But not in the way I want her to.. Instead of letting me teach her the step-up command, she just seems to be getting spoiled, and chirps at me all day, demanding treats. 

She still flees when I offer her my finger or a substitute perch. She'll only let my hand near her when she's eating out of it. 

So where do I go from here? I'm a little frustrated, to be honest. Is time all she needs, or am I doing something wrong..?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok... use the treat and put it further up your arm so she has to get on your hand to get it  this may help with stepping up but keep your hand flat and open. if it helps at first, only move the treat a little farther up


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Many tiels are afraid of fingers. You might want to try fisting your hand and offerring the back of the hand for the bird to try and step up on.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

DietBlackCherry said:


> @shelagh: That sounds like its definitely worth a shot. Where can you buy a clicker? A pet store?
> 
> @teilfan: I suspected as much. I'm at the step where he'll eat seeds from my hands, but he still won't touch me with his feet or anything. *Any treat suggestions? Maybe I need something of higher value in his eyes?*


I've found a piece of millet spray works every time.


----------

